# اكتب اسمك وشوف ايه اللى هيحصل



## max mike (22 مايو 2008)

سلام ونعمة

رجاء كل واحد يفتح اللينك ده يكتب اسمه بلأنجليزى او الفرنساوى ويضغط submit وينتظر شوية صغيرين ويشوف ايه اللى هيحصل

http://www.star28.net/snow.html


وابقوا قولولى رأيكم


----------



## sondos_m2006 (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اكتب اسمك وشوف ايه اللى هيحصل*

*حلوة جدا ميرسى ليك يا مايكل*


----------



## max mike (22 مايو 2008)

شكرا لمرورك نورتى الموضوع


----------



## sosana (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اكتب اسمك وشوف ايه اللى هيحصل*

حلوة اووووووووووووووووووووووووي


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اكتب اسمك وشوف ايه اللى هيحصل*

جميله قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي
تسلم ايدك يا مايكل ​


----------



## Raymond (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اكتب اسمك وشوف ايه اللى هيحصل*

*هاها .. تصدق نفسي اروح في بلد فيها تلج و اعمل زيو

حلوة اوي ربنا يباركك *


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اكتب اسمك وشوف ايه اللى هيحصل*

:110105no44:​


----------



## vetaa (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اكتب اسمك وشوف ايه اللى هيحصل*

*هو كل الاسامى حصلها كده
ولا انا بس اللى حظى كده:smil8:

عموما حلوه برضه
هههههههههه
*


----------



## gegi_h_m_d (22 مايو 2008)

شكرا على الفكرة الجميلة قوى مرسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس


----------



## max mike (25 مايو 2008)

شكرا لمروركم جميعا نورتوا الموضوع


----------



## wawa_smsm (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اكتب اسمك وشوف ايه اللى هيحصل*

الله جميلة أووووووووووووووووى
شكرا ليك


----------



## صوت الرب (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اكتب اسمك وشوف ايه اللى هيحصل*

حلووووووووووة كثييييييييييييير
و البطريق سريع كثيييييييييير


----------



## max mike (30 مايو 2008)

شكرا لمرروكم نورتو الموضوع


----------



## مينا 188 (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اكتب اسمك وشوف ايه اللى هيحصل*

حلوه يا مايكل 
هو بيكتب اول حرف بس 
شكرا يا مايكل


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اكتب اسمك وشوف ايه اللى هيحصل*

جميل جدا يا مايكل 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اكتب اسمك وشوف ايه اللى هيحصل*

*ههههههههههههههههه
فكرتها حلوة جدا

كل اللى بيحصل فى الاول هو فيديو ثابت لاى اسم 
وبعد كدة بيكتب اسمك على خلفية جليدية ثابتة مع مؤثر نصى ليوحى لكم انه كتب بشكل عشوائى عن طريقة التزحلق على الجليد 







*


----------



## hokka_2020 (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اكتب اسمك وشوف ايه اللى هيحصل*

ههههههههههههههههه
جميلة اوى
هههههههههههههههههه
ايه ده 
تحفة
ميرسى يا مايكولة المنتدى انت 
خلاص ده بقى اسمك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك 

​


----------



## max mike (31 مايو 2008)




----------



## سيزار (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اكتب اسمك وشوف ايه اللى هيحصل*

جميله قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي
تسلم ايدك يا مايكل


----------



## max mike (31 مايو 2008)




----------



## evronika (31 مايو 2008)

ههههههههههه بجد جميلة اووووووووووى


----------



## max mike (1 يونيو 2008)




----------



## cuteledia (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اكتب اسمك وشوف ايه اللى هيحصل*

جميلة اوي اوي يا مايكل
يسوع يبارك محبتك


----------



## max mike (1 يونيو 2008)




----------



## merj07 (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اكتب اسمك وشوف ايه اللى هيحصل*

oh thanx man


----------



## max mike (1 يونيو 2008)




----------



## elnegmelaswad (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اكتب اسمك وشوف ايه اللى هيحصل*

شكرا فكرة جميلة جدا


----------



## مراد نشات (3 يونيو 2008)

ممتازة


----------



## النهيسى (1 أغسطس 2008)

جميله جدااااااا جداااااااااا جداااااااااا 
سفرتنى ازاى هذا  المكان دون جواز سفر
فكره حلوه خاص ......................   صلى لاجلى


----------



## Bolbola142 (1 أغسطس 2008)

جامده اخر حاجة ميرسي ع الموضوع يا مايكل


----------



## BRAVE-HEART (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اكتب اسمك وشوف ايه اللى هيحصل*

انا حطيت اسمي وما شفت غير بطارق عبتمشي بسرعة 
ازا كان بدك اعدن صعب لاني دخت 
وازا بده يصير شي غيره فبحب اخبرك استنيت ساعة وما صار شي على كلن مشكور​


----------



## aHmEd tIto (3 أغسطس 2008)

*كووووووووووووووووووووووول يا مان*


----------



## وردة الكويت (3 أغسطس 2008)

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو

اسمي طلع كتير حلو
مشكور على الموضوع


----------



## selvea (6 أغسطس 2008)

جميله جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
وتسلم ايدك على الحاجات الحلوه ديه


----------



## geegoo (6 أغسطس 2008)

جميل جدا ...
ميرسي علي الموضوع ..


----------



## kokielpop (7 أغسطس 2008)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااا ​*


----------



## kalimooo (7 أغسطس 2008)

مايكل مايك قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> 
> رجاء كل واحد يفتح اللينك ده يكتب اسمه بلأنجليزى او الفرنساوى ويضغط submit وينتظر شوية صغيرين ويشوف ايه اللى هيحصل
> 
> ...



شيء جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (7 أغسطس 2008)

*لأ حلوة*


----------



## rona01 (28 أغسطس 2008)

تجننننننننننننننننننن
شكرا كتييييييييييير 
:big29:    :big29:     :big29:         :big29:


----------

